
The Atlas of Moons - gdubs
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/07/the-atlas-of-moons/
======
natecavanaugh
Wow, I have to give kudos to the natgeo web dev/team that implemented this.
This was a flawless read on mobile, and that's a rarity for me anytime a site
tries to get fancy, the scrolljacking and anti patterns make it just workable
enough to be frustrating. This took some skill, and a mandate from someone to
be not just device friendly, but as close to a native feel I've seen possible
with web views. Kudos.

------
visarga
I don't like the UX. Made my laptop spin like crazy. Why do they have to make
such a long scroll and why don't they use multiple pages?

------
shmerl
Scientific atlas should have used kilometers for distance :) Beautiful
presentation though!

------
locmo
That is absolutely stunning! How much time did they spend developing this?!
Phenomenal dedication

------
cm-t
I like the way it display thing, good job, the scroll experience is nice and
smooth. I've even learn pluto has moons :O. (but sad that distance are in
Miles only...)

------
choeger
Does not seem to work with Firefox...

~~~
huhtenberg
Works fine here. Still barely usable though because it's all in some strange
imperial units :P

